# On-line tree identification guide! Seems to work real well!



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2009)

While following another thread, I found this wonderful tree identification key. This might even work as a sticky, and solve a lot of these "ID this tree, please" questions.

http://www.cnr.vt.edu/DENDRO/DENDROLOGY/idit.htm


----------



## S Mc (Jun 16, 2009)

This link has been one of my favorites for a long time. Good photos and basic information.

Sylvia


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, pdqdl.


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2009)

Great link! I'd rep ya but I'm out of bullets...


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 17, 2009)

I really like that site, too. I've sent a few people to their "Tree Fact Sheets" link:

http://www.cnr.vt.edu/DENDRO/DENDROLOGY/factsheets.cfm

It's easy for a newb to put in a _common name_ and get some pictures of that tree and its relatives.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 17, 2009)

Great link pdqdl. I seem to find a new tree (new to me that is) almost every week and most of them are imports. Thanks.

Bleh, can't rep ya either....


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 17, 2009)

tree md said:


> Great link! I'd rep ya but I'm out of bullets...





outofmytree said:


> Great link pdqdl. I seem to find a new tree (new to me that is) almost every week and most of them are imports. Thanks.
> 
> Bleh, can't rep ya either....



Got you covered! Rep sent.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 18, 2009)

I appreciate the appreciation guys. Don't sweat the lack of bullets, I've had the same problem sometimes with you.

Every time we see a thread about "help me ID this tree", lets just send them here to figure it out for themselves.


----------

